# Who else here has an extremely long midface?



## Ryo_Hazuki (Oct 18, 2018)

Besides me and presumably @HorseFace is there anyone else?


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Oct 18, 2018)

Mine is pretty long.


----------



## 11gaijin (Oct 18, 2018)

I've seen few users over here with long midface.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 18, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> I've seen few users over here with long midface.


----------



## TakaRyo (Oct 18, 2018)

Wow Ryo it's actually you? I remember your post on incels.me / incels.is about it. This isn't a parody account? Anyways I guess people have to stick to calling me "Taka" instead of "Ryo" here now, lmfao

Although my midface is quite far from ideal imo, it looks long because of my short lower third. It would be average otherwise. Maybe you share the same issue?


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Oct 18, 2018)

I have a long face


----------



## 11gaijin (Oct 18, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


>


----------



## Ryo_Hazuki (Oct 18, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> Wow Ryo it's actually you? I remember your post on incels.me / incels.is about it. This isn't a parody account?



Yes it's me. Not a parody account, though I seriously doubt I'm important/prominent enough of a user for someone to want to parody in the first place.



TakaRyo said:


> Although my midface is quite far from ideal imo, it looks long because of my short lower third. It would be average otherwise. Maybe you share the same issue?



That's not the issue in my face. My midface is profoundly long.


----------



## TakaRyo (Oct 18, 2018)

Ryo_Hazuki said:


> Yes it's me. Not a parody account, though I seriously doubt I'm important/prominent enough of a user for someone to want to parody in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the issue in my face. My midface is profoundly long.



Idk man I'm not really an incel, more of a Lookismer, but I've heard your name several times on other sites. You're a mod of incels.me too, aren't ya?

How long is your midface and how long is your lower third?


----------



## Ryo_Hazuki (Oct 18, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> Idk man I'm not really an incel, more of a Lookismer, but I've heard your name several times on other sites. You're a mod of incels.me too, aren't ya?



Yes sir.



TakaRyo said:


> How long is your midface and how long is your lower third?



I'm not sure how long they are in inches, been a while since I measured. My fWHR is 1.59, which is abysmal.


----------



## VST (Oct 18, 2018)

Idk tbh, I think my midface is proportional, but when I look at it in my camera it looks elongated (probably due to lens distortion) as I don't have such problems when pics are taken from a distance.


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 18, 2018)

resident @HorseFace may be interested in this thread


----------



## TakaRyo (Oct 18, 2018)

Ryo_Hazuki said:


> Yes sir.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how long they are in inches, been a while since I measured. My fWHR is 1.59, which is abysmal.



Midface is the biggest blackpill in the world as it's literally impossible to change. Not even a lefort changes midface length, only projection, afaik. Height? No problem; lifts, or leg lengthening, even, if you're insane. Jaw? No problem, easy as fuck, implants or osteotomy. Eye area? Quite difficult but there really are fixes for it. Nose? Rhinoplasty. Hair? A pain, but hair transplants and hell, even a wig can work.

David Schwimmer midface? You're fucked for life.


----------



## Ryo_Hazuki (Oct 18, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> resident @HorseFace may be interested in this thread



@badromance as well looking at the ratings megathread.


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Oct 18, 2018)

run low trust game


----------



## Ryo_Hazuki (Oct 18, 2018)

blackopstruecel said:


> run low trust game



Women walk on the other side of the street to avoid me, so I'm by default running low trust game at level 99.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Oct 18, 2018)

mines pretty long


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Oct 18, 2018)

Ryo_Hazuki said:


> Women walk on the other side of the street to avoid me, so I'm by default running low trust game at level 99.



It's time to take it the next level then


----------



## HorseFace (Oct 18, 2018)

Jup mine is preety long as you mentioned. But fuck, luckily its not like a david schwimmer type lenght. Probably about the same size as this guy, maybe an teeny tiny bit longer. (considering its proportion to my skull size) photos taken from near are death, but i can bare looking at myself in photos taken from a far.


----------



## Ryo_Hazuki (Oct 18, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> Jup mine is preety long as you mentioned. But fuck, luckily its not like a david schwimmer type lenght.



My midface is about the same as David Schwimmer's.

FML, my midface is longer than a user named "horseface".


----------



## Tony (Oct 18, 2018)

Ryo_Hazuki said:


> FML, my midface is longer than a user named "horseface".


JFL


----------



## HorseFace (Oct 18, 2018)

Ryo_Hazuki said:


> My midface is about the same as David Schwimmer's.
> 
> FML, my midface is longer than a user named "horseface".



Boyo thats harsh. Take comfort in the fact that David Schwimmer had no proplems in life getting an acting role making a shit ton of money, got a decent looking wife and there are a fair share of people calling him handsome on friends clips on youtube (some calling him ugly to tho). 

I for one tough David was the best looking when i started watching friends.

Point is really long midface is not a death sentence. You will proably never be a chad, but you can go on to live a forfilling life.


HorseFace said:


> Boyo thats harsh. Take comfort in the fact that David Schwimmer had no proplems in life getting an acting role making a shit ton of money, got a decent looking wife and there are a fair share of people calling him handsome on friends clips on youtube (some calling him ugly to tho).
> 
> I for one tough David was the best looking when i started watching friends.
> 
> Point is really long midface is not a death sentence. You will proably never be a chad, but you can go on to live a forfilling life.



And also you probably know this but if you dont. Allways close your mouth and breath with your nose, keep the the tounge at the roof of your mouth.


----------



## Saiyan (Oct 18, 2018)

I’ve had a pretty long face before my zygomatic arch implants.


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Oct 18, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> Jup mine is preety long as you mentioned. But fuck, luckily its not like a david schwimmer type lenght. Probably about the same size as this guy, maybe an teeny tiny bit longer. (considering its proportion to my skull size) photos taken from near are death, but i can bare looking at myself in photos taken from a far.
> 
> View attachment 1920


Mine is longer tbh. Its pretty much over for me FUCK


----------



## HorseFace (Oct 18, 2018)

Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> Mine is longer tbh. Its pretty much over for me FUCK



I think might just be a little bit longer after consideration as well, but not by much


----------



## TakaRyo (Oct 18, 2018)

Low trust game? LMFAO, compact midface looks 10x more low trust. Long midface, especially paired with negative canthal tilt, is a total disaster unless you're Ryan Gosling or some shit. 



HorseFace said:


> Boyo thats harsh. Take comfort in the fact that David Schwimmer had no proplems in life getting an acting role making a shit ton of money, got a decent looking wife and there are a fair share of people calling him handsome on friends clips on youtube (some calling him ugly to tho).
> 
> I for one tough David was the best looking when i started watching friends.
> 
> ...



I'm not gonna lie, but David Schwimmer has one of those faces that just makes me chuckle for some reason... kind of like Jsanza. And yes, status will get virtually anyone a decent looking partner.


----------



## Sodoku (Oct 18, 2018)

Rope


----------



## badromance (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## HorseFace (Oct 18, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> Low trust game? LMFAO, compact midface looks 10x more low trust. Long midface, especially paired with negative canthal tilt, is a total disaster unless you're Ryan Gosling or some shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna lie, but David Schwimmer has one of those faces that just makes me chuckle for some reason... kind of like Jsanza. And yes, status will get virtually anyone a decent looking partner.



Lmao yeah status is key, but i actually belive that David would be able to get a decent looking partner even without his fame.






Dude's got preety strong feautues, he is tall, dark, wide frame and actually gives out that lovable friendly persona in some way, lack of chin and long face are the only negatives realy, that being said they are crucial negatives. 

I searched for that Jszana dude tho and its just fucking sad seing that video of a man just completely breaking down, because hes told he is ugly. Lookism is just a fucking sad place in general, people being destroyed, told to kill themselves and rot, based on their looks, lives going to waste everyday. Abysmal, really.

Hope this place can be something else tho, i mean all the shitposting and all that stuff is fun and all. But all the "rope, kill yourself, subhuman". All that stuff breaks people. Yeah people should definelty swallow the black pill. But looking forward from that, this forum should be about helping eachother improve themselves, not breaking each other down and fucking people up. People litteraly come to these places because they dont feel treated as equals as other because of their looks, and are being met with a place where they are treated as even lesser.


----------



## SubhumanOverload (Oct 18, 2018)

My mid face is long as you guys have seen, but that haven’t prevented me from getting to know my oneitis


----------



## TakaRyo (Oct 18, 2018)

My midface is decently compact but that hasn't stopped me from being totally ugly

It's ok though i will ascend after surgeries... to average looking


----------



## HorseFace (Oct 18, 2018)

Saiyan said:


> I’ve had a pretty long face before my zygomatic arch implants.



Can you send pictures boyo? i need that shit right now if it widens your face.


TakaRyo said:


> My midface is decently compact but that hasn't stopped me from being totally ugly
> 
> It's ok though i will ascend after surgeries... to average looking



Your allready averge looking tho


----------



## Saiyan (Oct 20, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> Can you send pictures boyo? i need that shit right now if it widens your face.



I’ve detailed my surgery here already:

https://lookism.net/Thread-Looksmax-Rate-my-zygos-after-surgery-pic


----------

